
Cost of adding a NPM package - okket
https://bundlephobia.com/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Heh, cool! I wonder, would "find the cost of adding a npm package to your
bundle" be short enough to fit in as the title? Originally, I expected this to
be a blog post about how adding one more NPM package ballooned things.

